# Making the Most of a 24 x 24 space



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Subbing for pics. Have wondered before about using a garage port as a barn.

Is the 6x12 feed area using the length opposite a stall with a 6 ft walkway between it and the stall, or is it using the entire end wall leaving a 12x18 open area?


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties (Jul 9, 2012)

anndankev said:


> Subbing for pics. Have wondered before about using a garage port as a barn.
> 
> Is the 6x12 feed area using the length opposite a stall with a 6 ft walkway between it and the stall, or is it using the entire end wall leaving a 12x18 open area?


There would be an 8ft walkway in the middle. that way at the very end of the barn I could use the walkway to groom/tack and milk easily :grin:

I will try and get pictures of the barn soon, I've been cleaning it up because when we bought the place 3 years ago the guy left tons and tons of stuff in there and I have just always used it for hay and "stuff" storage. I also have a mini cart I have to squeeze in there but I'm hoping to find a way to hang it on a wall or something? If not it stands up on its end and only takes a few sq feet of space so I can manage it regardless. 

Let me try to upload a picture of the layout I'm thinking of.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Line the walls 4' high where any of the animals will be with a minimum 3/4" plywood or double it to 2 sheets thick. 
Animals have a tendency to sometimes kick and that thin metal is no match for their strong legs..
Yes, they can kick through the metal hence the plywood lining inside which can also protect if a kick from outside too.

Some type of barrier needs put where you will have feed & hay stored or a escapee may invite themself for dinner and you a vet bill.
You might consider including in this space those storage refrigerators...again a loose animal can do great damage or get hurt quickly if they bump into it.
Once you make stalls you need equipment for cleaning...add wheelbarrow storage inside, utensils {broom, rake, shovel} can be hung on a outside wall safely out of the way of feet. Don't forget space to store some extra shavings you will want to have on hand.

Sink 2 4x4 posts where the grooming area is planned for.
Use them for cross-ties for the horses and if you can plan it accordingly it can also be used for the milking area for the cow.

Once you have figured out the layout, do seriously consider adding some windows...
Some cross ventilation you and the animals will truly appreciate, as will the natural light be good.
It is amazing how hot those metal garages become so do beware.
Windows can be found used many times. Home Depot, Lowe's have them but so do mobile home refurbishing design centers, used window & door dealers for a fraction of cost.
You only need to have a storm window style with a screen, _not insulated_, so you can keep the friendly rodents of skunks, squirrels and such from gaining entry so easily.

Enjoy your project.
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## koda2004 (Sep 2, 2017)

we have the same exact metal barn size and all that we are building right now. we will have two stalls on one side but leaving a space in between them that could be made into another small stall. we will have a 7x10 mouse proof tack room and will store hay and other things in the left over space.


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties (Jul 9, 2012)

I didn't think about them possibly messing with the fridge/freezer. So extend that little hay/tack section down around the freezers. I was planning to use tube gates to section that part off. The stalls have to be removable at some point. I hate that barn and it has to go after we get our new house built in a few years. So I plan on doing wood planks sides that are like panels, screw into 4x4s that are buried and using a 10ft and 12 ft metal tube gate with 2x4 wire filled bottom for the fronts. And definitely adding plenty of kick boards around the metal area. 

The second stall I realized has to be 10 x 10 because if I make it all the way down to 12ft they could hurt themselves on the garage overhang door hardware. So I will just use the 10 x 10 for the mini. Plus the middle is going to be a wire filled gate as well so I can just swing shut and tie it off so that they can have a 10 x 22 huge box stall for calving or if I only need to put one up or whatever. 

I do want to add windows when it starts warming up. I just can't do much more budget wise than this right now. I wouldn't put them in if it was hot at all though until then. I do plan on adding a fan of sorts.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I think I might flip that picture some...
If you can utilize the space under the roll-up door better you gain a lot of additional storage space.
Flip the stalls, make it 12' deep 10' long the back one and the other stall leave at 10'x10'. 
Put the feed room the opposite direction so you can use a common wall of stall/feedroom is one less wall to build.
You only need a 4' opening for stall entry is standard in many barns. You just gained 2' of extra storage space secured.
That leaves you with much of the front part of the barn for unknowns...
Being closer to the large door will allow you to put those rounds inside or stack hay inside, farm tractor out of the weather during storms..
A true dedicated grooming area...oh, the possibilities are huge.
You can still get multiple windows in for good ventilation...
The corner stall has 2 windows, mid stall gets one, inside the storage secure area you can get 2 windows easily for nice cross air, and in the rest of the barn...across from the inner stall a window and another either in the front near the roll up door or just down a small amount from the man-door. I get a possibility of 8 windows/openings. 
If in the stalls, _*no glass*_ but make a frame around the metal to protect the skin from cuts and let them hang a head out...the other windows, window with screen in feed room otherwise just a ability to weather-tite them from driving rains or nasty winter weather with a swinging shutter where the stall windows are.. 
Just some different ideas...
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

I had a similar setup for years with a converted garage. Put two stalls in the back-- if you do it like you have it, the front stall will still be subject to wind/rain unless you have the door down. If the stalls are in the back, you can leave the door up or partway up in all but the most horrific weather. I would close mine only if the wind was from the east (side the door was on) and it was blizzarding and -30 and even then, I usually left it open a few inches on the bottom for air circulation and so the cats could get in and out. So, put your stalls in the back with the doors next to each other. Then you can put a hay/feed area ahead of the non-door area on one stall, and have your milking/tack area ahead of the other stall. Having sliding doors will save you a ton of space and be well worth it, and placing the doors next to each other will also make it seem like you have more space than you do. So the door is on the right side of the front of the first stall, and the left side of the front of the second stall. 

If you decide to leave the stalls like you have them, put your fridge/hay/feed ahead of the back stall, and then the area ahead of the front stall can be your work area. You don't want your hay/feed/fridge near the front or wind/rain/snow will blow in and make things damp. 

Either way, invest in some shelving (can be simple l-brackets and wood boards) and wall hooks for your items-- stall forks, halters, leads, shovels, etc. Keeping things up on the wall and off the ground saves floor space, as well as being much safer. I found an old cabinet that I mounted on the wall to keep fly sprays and first-aid items in, and I'd highly recommend that. A post saddle rack that holds several saddles and blankets vertically in the space of one rack will also utilize a corner, save space, and it's easy to toss a tarp over it and secure with a bungee to keep your tack clean, dry, and dust-free. 

Don't be afraid to rearrange as you use the space and see what works for you. I made my stalls out of strong pipe panels lined with plywood for a fraction of the cost of ready-made stalls. Each stall had drop-down window out the back for air circulation. When the windows and big door were open, it was really light and airy in there, and if everything was closed, it was warm but not stuffy. Situate your electric (make sure it's done in agriculture-grade wiring) where you have an outlet in your grooming area and near each stall for water deicers if you plan to use them. I put cages over the lightbulbs for safety, and rubber mats ahead of the stalls because in the spring/fall, the frost coming up through the cement made it slippery. If you have a dirt floor, this will also prevent a mudhole in your barn. A 'people door' on one side is nice to have if you don't want to wrestle with the big door in inclement weather to go check your animals.


----------



## Lylly (Aug 11, 2014)

I would just close in 1/4 of the gate on the inside corner and go right to the wall with the stall bottom left corner. Do you need 16' opening ? 10 or 12 should be enough * remove the door & hardware < could be worth selling


----------



## Lylly (Aug 11, 2014)

One day add some poles 10' or 12 ' out and make an awning on the side for more storage  or out the front with the same roof.


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

I'd put two 12x12 stalls on the far back wall. One stall front will have it's 4-5' wide door (consider a roundpen entry door if you're using panels for other stall walls,) but build the remainder of that stall's front as a solid, full height wall that you can build your tack/feed room off of down the building side wall . Effectively, you're creating an "L" shape of your finished out area. If you're using panels as stall walls anyway, the horse in that stall won't feel too closed in with the solid section of wall there.


The remaining, large open space is all available for working in, and you don't need to worry about the door being messed with. Plus if the door is open, stalled animals can see out. I wouldn't bother with an enclosed grooming/cross-tie area - just tie to the wall with butts facing the inside of the building. Milking cows can learn to stand tied for milking, in my experience. That leaves your reconfigurations options open for the future.


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties (Jul 9, 2012)

Cynical25 said:


> I'd put two 12x12 stalls on the far back wall. One stall front will have it's 4-5' wide door (consider a roundpen entry door if you're using panels for other stall walls,) but build the remainder of that stall's front as a solid, full height wall that you can build your tack/feed room off of down the building side wall . Effectively, you're creating an "L" shape of your finished out area. If you're using panels as stall walls anyway, the horse in that stall won't feel too closed in with the solid section of wall there.


I read this yesterday when I was working on the barn and that's what we ended up doing! We still have 1/2 a stall to finish but its getting there. We ended up doing two 12x12s in the back, that can open into a 12x24 if needed. We put plywood (the strong stuff) all around the metal 4' up & sunk 4x4s into the ground. The divider is a gate, that I will likely run a horse panel against to keep hooves from getting caught. And the stall fronts are 8' wood and a 4' gate as well. This is all permanent enough to be strong and safe but should come up without too much hassle in a few years. We ended up hitting concrete in some areas of the barn so those holes aren't as deep, but we are going to add concrete into the post holes (just 3) and anchor them down. Plus I'll use that side for the Mini. 
I will have to post pictures when we get it all finished up. 

I've got a big xmas list going for all the odds and ends to fix it up really nicely. Can't wait!


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties (Jul 9, 2012)

I was trying to hold out until we are completely finished but here are some progress photos! We went with two 12 x 12 stalls and am not putting the fridge/freezer out there. Right now waiting on post concrete to set up and then we will add a few more support boards and one more piece of plywood siding. Then to decide on mats and bedding. 
My boyfriend is getting me all the odds and ends like bridle racks, blanket bars, bucket holders ect to finish it up. And I'm making two stall signs to hang up. Definitely excited for the cost and relative ease of install at how these are turning out. 
I hope to paint the ugly green gates a Bronze color.


----------

